# kENTUCKY CCW ISSUE!! please help



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

ok guys and gals. got one that has me stumped. i have a domestic violence charge on my background. it is from oct of 2004. the problem is i dont want to submit a application if it is just going to get thrown back at me. any advice would be absolutely appreciated. would expungement take care of it??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Were you convicted?


----------



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

on my background check it shows guilty. was not sure if there is a time limit on domestic charges. never knew walking into someone while trying to leave an arguement would cause so much aggrevation


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If you were convicted I wouldnt bother to apply


----------



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

do expungement would not matter? i can pay lawyers and what not. just want everything to be on the up and up when i carry


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

That would best be asked of a lawyer in KY. He will know or can find out better than anyone here


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A quick peak at Kentucky law for expungement looks good for you; if 5 years have passed, no other convictions, it was a misdeameanor. You need to start shopping around for an attorney. Likewise, I'd assume the filing would have to be in the county in which you were convicted. BTW, as it stands under Federal law, which I assume state law follows you cannot be in possession of any firearm and even ammunition until you take care of it.


----------



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome. thank you you scooter.


----------



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

i hear ya there!! i still live in the same county and has been eight years since that charge. no other charges since then. i will def get in touch with a local lawyer and find out for sure! thank you so much denner


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jlipscomb said:


> i hear ya there!! i still live in the same county and has been eight years since that charge. no other charges since then. i will def get in touch with a local lawyer and find out for sure! thank you so much denner


No problem.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just read the statutes , cant find any limit on a domestic....i would call the local sheriff and ask them


----------



## jlipscomb (Feb 29, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> just read the statutes , cant find any limit on a domestic....i would call the local sheriff and ask them


Thais way here sounds cheaper than a lawyer!! i guess i will try there first and then if they act as they are not sure will def call lawyer! thanks bud!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Under Kentucky law the offenses below are not expungeable. You are going to need an attorney regardless, so shop around and start saving or be prepared to hire an attorney outright.. 

A sex offense;
A crime committed against a child;
The person has no history of felony convictions;
The person has not been convicted of a misdemeanor violation in the last five years;
The person is not pending a felony or other type of conviction;
The offense the person committed was against the Commonwealth of Kentucky.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Expungments are sometimes tricky things, with different legal concepts underlying them. You need a Kentucky lawyer, no kidding. It probably will be expensive, but that's an area that you just can't handle trying to do it yourself, for reasons too numerous and complicated to explain here.


----------

